# Fiat battery



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Any one know how to jump start a vehicle off a Fiat Battery? My friends motorhome ran out of battery power so no problem I have jump leads lets get it sorted, that was until we took a look at the battery and found there was no way to attach the jump leads, the battery has a big flat plate on top of the positive terminal with all sorts of leads coming from it. So how do you change a battery never mind giving some one a helping hand. I have been told if the battery is disconnected you lose the vehicle coding and then you are going no where. How much of this is true and what needs to be done?


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

If it's like my last MH the plate was connected to the terminal so that all the other wires could take power, and I'm *almost certain *the AA just connected a jump lead to the plate when they came out to get me started.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Just press the jump leads on tightly while someone else starts it.

If ever you have to change the ballery, connect a good 12v supply to the terminals BEFORE you disconnect the old one, that way you will not lose the codes


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that information guys. I was worried to connect to the plate in case I did any damage!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

flyboy said:


> I have been told if the battery is disconnected you lose the vehicle coding and then you are going no where. How much of this is true and what needs to be done?


You can't attach the jump leads direct to the battery. There are special terminals in the engine compartment. See handbook.

We disconnect our engine battery every time we leave the van ( or it goes flat) and have not lost any codes BUT, if your convertor has fitted a coded radio then presumably you would lose the radio code. Ours is not a coded one.

G


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly,
I thought there was some engine or ignition code that was lost. Radio is not a problem I have the codes for that. I will look in the book for the fixing points.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

You should NOT connect the earth lead to the battery. Connect this to the engine block or another earthing point. From what i have read (cannot remember where  ) it can cause damage to your ECU.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I am blessed by not having any ECU's (as far as I know :? ) but my understanding of the subject is that if the vehicle battery begins to lose voltage, modern ECU's regulate their input voltage to compensate for this loss in order not to lose memory.

Problems may occur if, once the ECU is resigned to only getting, say 11.5 volts, it suddenly gets a 14.4volt jolt from a jump start.

I must stress that is is only my understanding rather than fact, but it sounds a reasonable theory, actually much the same as has been said about my practice of connecting the 12v input on my LCD TV directly to the habitation supply (still working well after three years :lol: )


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Damage to ECU in the donor car can also occur, so:

The AA recommended method is: 
Before connecting any leads make sure the vehicles are the same voltage and that they're parked with their handbrakes on and ignition off. The vehicles must not touch as this can cause sparks or an explosion. 


Use the red jump lead to connect the positive terminal of the donor vehicle's good battery to the positive terminal of the flat battery. 
Then use the black lead to connect the negative terminal of the good battery to a suitable earthing point on the engine or chassis of the other vehicle. This earthing point must be away from the battery and fuel system. 
With both leads connected wait three minutes for the voltages to equalise before starting either engine. 
Start the engine of the donor car and allow it to run for a minute then, with it still running, start the engine of the other car and leave both running at a fast idle for ten minutes. Do not remove the jump leads while the engines are running as this can cause serious damage to the electronics on either car. 

If the jump leads get hot, then avoid a possible fire by switching off both engines and allowing the leads to cool. 
Turn off the ignition on both cars and then disconnect the leads carefully in the reverse order to the way that they were connected. Be careful not to touch the clips against each other or against the car bodywork.

Rick


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever disconnected the large metal terminal block, and removed the battery? is it a easy job?

Charlie.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys this is all great stuff, Now I know why I joined this group you cant get the information anywhere as you can here. Thanks a bunch

Bill


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

"Has anyone ever disconnected the large metal terminal block, and removed the battery? is it a easy job?

Charlie."

Yes. You need a screwdriver but I think that the rest was a clip. I managed to flatten the battery and took it out to recharge.
the battery is heavy to lift out of the trough.
I cannot remember the details as I have been careful never to let it flatten the battery again.

Safariboy


----------

